# help with haunted house in school



## ZombiePrez (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm running a haunted house in the school this year called Haunted Hallways and I need some halp and advice/constructive criticism. Unfortunately, since it's in a school, there are plenty of rules, one of which is that you have to leave most of the hallway lights on.  I've read alot of things on the internet, but the lights ruin alot of them. Also, since we are working with the Student Council budget, we don't have a ton of money, and we only have about 40 or so kids. 

The past two years of it weren't great, let alone terrifying at all. What I have for hallway themes so far are an asylum, torture chamber, and clowns. I would love any advice you guys have because I'm kinda stuck. Thanks!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

To work with the lights a bit, you could have a hallway with blinding light, so the patrons can't see ahead of them and then have a ghoul jump out at them at the right time. They shouldn't be able to see the ghoul hiding because of the light.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

red saran wrap on the lights gives them a great effect.
how about a funeral parlor set up coffin with chairs set up for people to sit in. person in coffin sit up and scare. mad doctors lab. person on table with mad doctor cutting him in half or pulling spaghetti out of patients stomach. electric chair set up with person screaming in it. school cafeteria set up with lunch lady cooking students. zombie sports teams or cheerleaders after toxic spill, use some pvc and black plastic to make a dark room 5 or 6 jason masks that glow in dark hung on walls ,then 1 or 2 people wearing a jason mask standing against wall comes out a scares them. since the room is dark you cant tell which mask is going to move. use a black light to make the masks glow then turn it off when people come in. clowns are always great.


----------



## ZombiePrez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the ideas. I'll definitely have to use some of those ideas
in our haunted house.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Stretch black sheets or plastic across the hall to create "rooms". That will hide the next scary part.

Here's some other ideas:
*Dot Room*
*Spinning Head* - kid is sitting on a spinning stool with a mock table raised to his neck level. There's two half circles cut in the side of the cardboard that fits his neck. Put a cardboard platter covered with tin foil at the neck line. It look like his head is on a platter, and he can spin around on the chair slowly for a real eerie effect.
*Spider Chamber* - staple gun fishing line and nylons to the underside of a table. Kids have to crawl under the table - the string and nylons feels like spider webs. Decorate with other giant spiders and webs.


----------

